# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Windows XP защитилась от WannaCry собственным несовершенством

## Tcinet

Исследователи компании Kryptos Logic, продолжающие изучать атаку червя-шифровальщика WannaCry, признанную одной из самых масштабных в истории, пришли к неожиданным выводам. 

Как известно, WannaCry поражает компьютеры, на которые не были установлены обновления безопасности, выпущенные Microsoft в марте. В этой связи наиболее слабым звеном считались компьютеры на ОС Windows XP, поддержка которой давно прекращена корпорацией Microsoft. Но удивительным образом они оказались практически неуязвимыми перед атакой WannaCry.  Дело в том, что в ходе эпидемии зловред распространялся с помощью эксплойта ETERNALBLUE, эксплуатирующего уязвимость в протоколе SMB. Но в Windows XP ETERNALBLUE попросту не работает: он либо вообще не может исполнить нужный злоумышленникам код и загрузить WannaCry, либо исполнение этого кода ведет к отказу системы и появлению пресловутого «синего экрана смерти». 

Таким образом, можно сказать, что Windows XP, слишком устаревшая для поддержки многих современных программ, оказалась устаревшей и для «поддержки» нового зловреда.

----------

